# wincc transparente schaltfläche



## fanta (20 Oktober 2008)

Gibt es bei WinCC keine Möglichkeit einen unsichtbaren Button anzulegen?
Ich habe eine kleine Übersichtszeichnung unserer Anlage und möchte das wenn man bestimmte Bereiche anklickt jeweils die Unterseiten aufgerufen werden. Leider kann man den Button, sofern man ihn transparent ausführt nurnoch am Rand klicken. Da wo man "durchgucken" kann kann man auch nicht mehr klicken..

Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Oktober 2008)

hallo fanta,
wenn ich dich richtig verstehe legst du über einen Button eine unsichtbare Schaltfläche...?!
....und kanst jetzt kannst du den Button nicht mehr erreichen....?

Das ist leider so, vielleicht legst du mehrere kleine unsichtbare Schaltflächen mit der gleichen Funktion um den Button herum.

gruss Helmut


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube eher die Button sind zu weit "hinten" in dem Projekt. Verwendest du verschiedene Ebenen ? Versuch mal die unsichtbaren Schaltflächen auf eine andere Ebene zu holen.


----------



## Kai (21 Oktober 2008)

fanta schrieb:


> Gibt es bei WinCC keine Möglichkeit einen unsichtbaren Button anzulegen?
> Ich habe eine kleine Übersichtszeichnung unserer Anlage und möchte das wenn man bestimmte Bereiche anklickt jeweils die Unterseiten aufgerufen werden. Leider kann man den Button, sofern man ihn transparent ausführt nurnoch am Rand klicken. Da wo man "durchgucken" kann kann man auch nicht mehr klicken.


 
Hier ist einmal ein Programmbeispiel für einen Bildwechsel mit einem transparentem Button:

In WinCC wird im Graphics Designer ein Button (oder ein Rechteck) mit einem transparentem Füllmuster über einen ausgewählten Bildbereich gelegt.

Der Button (oder das Rechteck) wird mit den restlichen Objekte des ausgewählten Bildbereiches zu einer Gruppe zusammengefasst.

Unter den Objekteigenschaften der Gruppe wird als Ereignis das folgende VBScript projektiert, welches bei einem Mausklick ausgeführt wird und in WinCC einen Bildwechsel durchführt.


```
Sub OnLButtonDown(ByVal Item, ByVal Flags, ByVal x, ByVal y) 
 
' BaseScreenName-Eigenschaft
'
' Legt das aktuelle Grundbild fest oder gibt es zurück.
'
' HMIRuntime.BaseScreenName = "Serverprefix::New Screen"
 
HMIRuntime.BaseScreenName = "Bild2"
 
End Sub
```
 
Gruß Kai


----------



## franzlurch (21 Oktober 2008)

*Bildwechsel ohne unsichtbare Schaltfläche*

Wenn du es ganz einfach machen willst lässt du den Button einfach weg. Du kannst im Bild unter Eigenschaften -> Ereignisse -> Maus einen Bildwechsel z.B mit einem C Script projektieren. Das mach ich auch so da das mit den unsichtbaren Schaltflächen nicht so richtig funktioniert.


franzlurch


----------



## CASchoeps (27 Oktober 2008)

Ich habe WinCC flex 2007 und es geht problemlos. "Schaltfläche" malen und in den Eigenschaften unter "Allgemeine" auf "Unsichtbar" setzen. Ich verwende das in meinem aktuellen Projekt ständig um Buttons über Bildlisten zu legen (stammt noch aus ProTool, da war das speichertechnisch besser, sparte 40 Bytes oder so per Button, und ich war so knapp dass das wirklich einen Unterschied machte  ).

Für mich klingt Dein Problem so als hättest Du ein Problem mit der Reihenfolge der Buttons, d.h. der Button der die Funktion ausführt liegt hinter einem Button der keine Funktion hat.


----------



## wachsi (29 Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich hab ganz schnell ne frage kann man die ebene 2 einblenden wenn ich eine Taste drücke, wenn ja.

Dank


----------



## Kai (29 Oktober 2008)

Siehe die folgende Siemens-FAQ:

ID24074628 Wie kann abhängig von einer Variablen ein Bild mit einer bestimmten Bildebene (Layer) angezeigt werden?

Gruß Kai


----------

